# Relentless Performance DP and 120 cell cat



## paddy73 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm sure some of you have seen the cheap downpipe and sports cat from ebay US (relentless performance) http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories. I took a chance and ordered one a couple of weeks ago and fitted it myself last week. I can say I was very impressed with the quality and I saw on other forums that there are issues with fitment. The DP flange doesn't quite line up with the bolts on the turbo and the edge of the flange hits on the manifold, not a major issue, drilled the holes and it fitted great. The most difficult part of the fitting was getting the old dp out! I have been in contact with Relentless and I imagine there are some of you that are tempted but not convinced because of fitment issues. They replied with the following:

"We are addressing the fitment as far as the bolt hole and the flange material are concerned and that will be fixed on the second generation release scheduled for 1st quarter 2011. We only want to make a great product for the forum and if they desire anything else, we would do it!"

Very worthwhile upgrade, sounds great now, nice whistle from the turbo and much less turbo lag! Car feels much better, I installed the powerflex dogbone bush also. I'm ready for a stage 2 map now (revo I would imagine having seen the recent results) making the most out of it. 

Some pics for ya, will try and get a vid up on you tube for sound if anyone is interested?


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

glad you happy with it, im just abit cautious being the price is about 4x lower than most others ive seen, the grade of steel seems okay but is the cat legal over here?


----------



## S3 Nattie (Sep 4, 2009)

I want to order one now but im 50/50 weather to. Apart from the turbo flange and bolts was there anything else you had to modify as Ive read they are a bit short were they mate up to the cat back. Also do they scrap on the floor as I heard they sit a bit low. Did you have to pay duty tax also.

Any info will be great.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

You might want to get an emissions test as all those on here that have fitted that product have failed :?

Well done for doing it yourself though


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

There is a UK company on E Bay that sells downpipes that don't fit and sports cats that fail the MOT, so looks like this could be the same product sold in the US.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> There is a UK company on E Bay that sells downpipes that don't fit and sports cats that fail the MOT, so looks like this could be the same product sold in the US.


It is the same place, Relentless

I know of at least 3 cars on here that failed the emissions test with this dp and cat. Kammy, markypoo and dancey all got shafted with having to replace the cat with no help from Relentless :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I see... relentlessly selling things that don't fit across the world :lol:


----------



## paddy73 (Jan 23, 2010)

S3 Nattie said:


> I want to order one now but im 50/50 weather to. Apart from the turbo flange and bolts was there anything else you had to modify as Ive read they are a bit short were they mate up to the cat back. Also do they scrap on the floor as I heard they sit a bit low. Did you have to pay duty tax also.


It fitted fine to the cat back, I've seen some saying that it was too short but not for me, just the turbo flange. Had no customs charges either. I live in an area with a lot of speedbumps and no scraping yet, ground clearance seems fine but I am on standard suspension atm. I was quite happy overall tbh, but an emmissions test may be a good idea to check ahead of mot time :? hopefully it will be ok. Will let you all know when I get it done.


----------



## S3 Nattie (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks alot for that info, Im going to order one. Did you make an offer or just buy it at the buy it now price.

Ive heard from quite a few people that they struggle to pass an emissions tests with the 100 cel cat so will be interesting to see what happens with yours.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

the cat doesn't look much different to my blueflame...(and they had fitting issues).... nothing ventured nothing gained.

good choice on the REVO ha ha ha... take a look at the Revo software post... very good that you can adjust the map yourself for future mods.


----------

